# Horrible Histories



## Brian G Turner (Oct 20, 2014)

Anyone here read any _Horrible Histories_ books?

I know they're pitched at kids - one of my daughter's is really into them.

Here's the thing - they are actually seriously informative. History delivered in bite-sized chunks, with a twist of humour - and very well researched.

Have started the one on Romans and it's absolutely great - I can't recall ever reading such a concise history of Rome! Of course, it is superficial in many places with regards to political history - but that's not least because it deals with living history as well.

Definitely recommended on the strength of what I've read so far, and I plan to read more.

Would love to here if anyone else has tried them?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Oct 20, 2014)

They're fantastic and usually well researched. We have a few knocking around. The TV series is good, too.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 20, 2014)

Pretty much all my history knowledge as a kid came from them, and certainly the most interesting things I know comes from them! Groovy Greeks was my first. Brilliant books.

And yes, the tv show is even better. Absolutely hilarious, excellent programme.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Oct 20, 2014)

I haven't, but I know of them and I really need to get them! They're in great favor on the gifted board that I frequent. We do have one Murderous Maths book.


----------



## Culhwch (Oct 20, 2014)

HoopyFrood said:


> And yes, the tv show is even better. Absolutely hilarious, excellent programme.



Seconded. The TV show is spectacular!


----------



## The Ace (Oct 20, 2014)

I love them.

I remember someone trying to shrug off the WW2 story of Soviet anti-tank dogs (perfectly true - including the retreat of an entire armoured division when the dogs ran the wrong way), but they do make mistakes.  The swimming tanks were also real and - contrary to HH - they actually worked, except at Omaha, where they were launched too far out, in sea conditions they weren't meant to encounter.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Nov 4, 2014)

I have most of the series, they are very good and so is the TV series based on them.


----------



## Ice fyre (Nov 4, 2014)

A friend loaned me the first two series, I was highly amused, the jokes are good, the humour (relying on some actually quite subtle poo gags) acts as a good yuk factor drawing the attention of the children, while allowing them to get some decent historical facts on board without em realising. Love it even as an adult!


----------



## Dinosaur (Nov 4, 2014)

Never read the books but the TV series is worth it just for the song & dance numbers.


----------

